# Catch can operation



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

So, I just ran the GOAT hard through the hills and valleys surrounding the St. Croix River for about an hour, my question, how hot should the catch can get? It was very hot to the touch, engine temp normal. Catch can is billet aluminum. I know vapor and small amount of oil will be present, as this is now part of crankcase vent system, but should it be that hot? Car ran strong, any issues?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's probably heat soak more than anything, but you are running crankcase gasses through it, too.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes. Hot to the touch is normal. I've got a Billet Prototypes (billet aluminum) catch can that is almost too hot to touch after the engines been running. It won't burn you or anything, but you definitely know the heat's there. Don't know the bracket style of the one you've got but the bottom of my can is only a couple inches away from the front header tube. I'd say about 4 inches.


----------



## ophidia31 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, normal operation. Especially if its attached to the engine block since it will only act like a heatsink.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Good to know. I installed a BP one a month ago. Haven't run car much yet but I'll see in a couple weeks when I run her to VA for a race.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The air going thru a catch can is going to be near as warm as the crankcase temp . . . hot


----------

